# C. Charles Macaulay



## tomp (Oct 8, 2022)

Charles Macaulay is a Sea God Nursery hybrid (think Raymond Burr) registered in 1995. Raymond Burr, in addition to being a famous actor (Perry Mason, Ironsides etc) was a very keen Orchidist who named several of his hybrids after friends and other film personalities. Charles Macaulay was in fact the prosecutor in the Perry Mason series. Burr bought a small island in Fiji in 1965 and established Sea God Nursery also having facilities in Hawaii, the Azores and California. Burr subsequently donated thousands of plants, with endowments to Cal Poly, Sonoma State and other institutions.

C.Charles Macaulay is a very complex hybrid with 16 species in its background and what it lacks in form it more than makes up for in its LIP.

I love Orchids with a story.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 8, 2022)

Wow great bloom and story!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 8, 2022)

agree and very interesting lip


----------



## NEslipper (Oct 27, 2022)

Love the colors, so vibrant!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 10, 2022)

The yellow margins extending up to the top of the side lobes is stunning… I’ve never seen a yellow margin like that in any hybrid… just simply divine. Must bring to judging …


----------



## tomp (Nov 11, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The yellow margins extending up to the top of the side lobes is stunning… I’ve never seen a yellow margin like that in any hybrid… just simply divine. Must bring to judging …


Yep, Sea God / Raymond Burr breeding produced some really interesting (weird and wonderful) hybrids.


----------

